# Looking at this guy..What do you think?



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Here is what the owner emailed me
Well Tubbs sounds like a great match for your kiddos. I have never ever had to get on him and tune him for the kids he is as honest as the day is long. And he gets in no hurry and would never run off with anyone. He is not barn sour or buddy sour. We have ridden him at rodeos in traffic, noise banners etc and he is a good boy. My timid 6 year old has ridden him and he really gained confidence on him and moved on to another horse with a little more spunk. Tubbs will lope however he is not that lazy but would never run away with anyone. I think that would just take too much energy on his part LOL. WE have him barefoot right now because we are not riding him that much but when we did haul him a bunch we kept shoes on him as we do all our horses. He can get a little ouchy on rocks. He is up to date on coggins and shots but has not had his teeth done. He holds his weight wonderful and just eats 1 scoop of Safechoice pelleted twice a day feed and pasture. He is a good hay eater also. He really has no vices the only we have found is that he hates electric clippers but you can clip him it just takes time. Our price on him is somewhat negotiable and the only thing I would consider trading for him is a barrel or roping prospect. Weanling to 4 years old paint or quarter horse. If you have any other questions let me know.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What are you wanting to do with him?


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Kids horse..maybe playdays, trailrides no showing or anything like that.


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

I personally think he's adorable! Sounds like a fun horse to ride but safe enough for the kids  $1800 isn't bad either for a good kid safe horse either in my opinion! And I LOVE his color


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

As a kid's horse I would be jumping on him. I would just make sure he gets vetted to make sure they arent selling him for something they just dont want to care him for. Verify in detail why they are selling him.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

If he is as described I say snag him up. A good safe solid kids horse is worth their weight in gold.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I agree, grab him if he passes a vet check. A horse like that is wonderful


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Normally I would say that $1,800 is a lot for a grade 18 year old but if they are accurate in their assessment, he could be well worth it. Finding a horse that is truly a safe, beginner horse is like gold. Certainly worth the ride to see and try him. Just be sure to get there well in advance of your appointed time so that he isn't worked before you arrive.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

He is 5 hours from here so I would do the vet check at the same time as the visit. Good idea about showing up early. She said his price is negotiable. I bet I could get him for $1500. The only thing that I didn't like about him is that he holds his head up higher than I would like while being ridden. Don't know what that is about. 

Did yall look a the video? Cutest thing I have ever seen with that little guy on top of him.

His color is just a plus.

I just am not sure if I can talk my husband into it.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I just watched the video. IMO the headsets not too much to worry about. I think it's just because he's looking aroudn adn staying alert. Based on that video, I would probably go for it. He is adorible with the little boy.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

I can't really tell from the video but what kind of bit do they have on him? He may have his head high b/c of the kid pulling on his mouth with a not so kid friendly bit? Maybe ... 

I don't think his head it high but it looks like the kid is pulling a lot


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Snatch him up!! You can see that kid riding him is very comfortable up there. I think they could get more than they are asking out of him. He is on the old side of mature but still had a lot of years left. If he was close to me I would buy him quick. You can tell by how comfortable that kid is on him that he hasn't been in any ruanaways or wrecks.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Adorable!!!!! I love the little barrel pattern the kid does.. heehee... i used to do trot barrel races with my friends when i was about that age!  I think he's worth more than they priced him for, like Kevin said, so hurry and get him!! keep us posted!


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

My husband is going to call the owner tonight and see if we can't work something out. It will be a long drive but I think very worth it in the end. I am really excited!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I would sure snatch him up! He looks like a good ride, and has decent conformation, so should hold up for years to come yet.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

that horse is worth his weight in gold! O so go and buy him. He is a perfect kids horse and his big enough to last them a while and has a pretty color to boot. BUY HIM!!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I would do it. He looks like a complete "babysitter".


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

So husband is calling today! He wants to talk to her before we make a 5 hour trip. I have found a vet in their area. Do you think I should ask if we can have the vet out before we make the trip? I hate to make that trip only for something to be wrong with him but I kind of also want to be there when he does it. I don't know. I really hope he turns out to be all they say he is. Not only do my boys need something to ride but he would be a great horse for my non horsey husband and fun for me as well! Wish us luck!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

If I were you I would want to be there when the vet is... 

To me I think he is worth a 5 hour trip. That little boy looks so comfortable on him, like they are best pals.

Besides, did you notice how he did even a little rate around the barrels with the little boy on him, good horse.

Even when the little boy was kicking him a bit, no tail swish or ears back, he looked like he knows how to listen even if the little tyke could barely get his legs past the saddle skirt! snatch him up!

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

If it's a vet you know and trust then I wouldn't feel a need to be there for the check, otherwise it might be a good idea to be there. I would also talk to the vet about keeping him sound (he looks very sound in the video). 
About the headset - I personally prefer a level head set on a kids horse. A too low headset can teach the kid wrong and if they have too much contact - they can't SEE the horse curl behind the bit, so they don't notice it. Too high and it can be uncomfortable.
This horse's neck ties in well - which is where his comparably "high" headset comes from.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I would take him just because of this one thing; when the kid was riding in the field in the video, there was another horse cantering around him, and the cantering horse can right up behind him and this guy didn't change his pace, didn't toss his head, just kept on like normal. Most horses will react, and a lot of them pick up the pace to keep up. The fact that he didn't makes him amazing. I sure hope you get him! =D


----------

